# FR: coûter cher / être chère, une X chère - accord



## Paris_stagiare

I think the french book that i'm studying has a mistake.  Corrigez-moi si j'ai raison, svp...

Dans l'exercice, il écrit "Une maison coûte plus cher qu'un appartement."

Mais maison est féminine, donc, serait-elle écrit "plus chère"??? 

Merci à tous... toujours apprécier.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Tazzler

_Cher _sert d'adverbe ici. Donc on ne modifie pas la terminaison.


----------



## Paris_stagiare

merci Tazzler, mais je viens de chercher dans l'internet et j'ai vu "Maison la *plus chère* du monde : 500 millions d'euros" et aussi Insolite : la clé USB la *plus chère* au monde..."

Quant on se servir ça, svp? Je suis perplexe.


----------



## Labrador33

Dans ces exemples cher est adjectif donc s'accorde en genre. Ces expressions fonctionnent comme des relatives : la maison qui est la plus chère au monde.
Dans "une maison coûte plus cher qu'un appartement", "plus cher" ne suit pas le verbe être mais le verbe coûter : autrement dit l'adjectif n'est plus attribut du sujet mais déterminant du verbe, donc adverbe... donc cher ne s'accorde pas.
L33


----------



## Tazzler

Là, le mot _cher_ modifie le nom et donc change pour s'accorder avec le nom qu'il modifie. Dans le premier exemple que tu as donné, _cher_ modifie le verbe _coûter_ et ne change pas. Si tu jettes un coup d'œil au dictionnaire ici, tu trouveras les traductions qui résoudront ta confusion.


----------



## Paris_stagiare

Thanks Tazzler for your prompt response... believe me, there was no intention to doubt your counsel whatsoever, i only started learning from 2 months ago and it's imminent for my work that i learn asap!!! and je comprends juste à moitie ce que tu as écrit!!!  Merci pour votre critique aussi.  I'm for any advice from all francophones.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
The phrase "coûter cher" uses "cher" as an adverb.
Your confusion perhaps comes from the fact that if you translate "coûter cher" as "to be expensive", "expensive" is an adjective that is related to the subject through the verb "to be".
But "coûter cher" does not exactly mean "to be expensive", it rather corresponds to "to cost dearly", where "dearly" is an adverb.


----------



## mellow-yellow

In an email to a friend, I'm trying to say:

Of course! We can arrange something so that the room costs the least amount possible. 

my attempt:

Oui, bien sûr! On arrangerait quelque chose pour que la chambre coûte la moins chère possible. 

Or is "le moins cher" an invariable adverbial phrase?


----------



## janpol

pour que la chambre soit la moins chère possible. 
ou
pour que la chambre coûte le moins cher possible.


----------



## Maître Capello

See also FR: (the) most/best - le/la/les plus/mieux (adjectif ou adverbe) - genre de l'article & accord


----------



## francophile77

Dear All

Pls clarify which of the following two sentences is correct as I got results containing both when I googled them within quotes.

_Les fruits coûtent chers _or _les fruits coûtent cher?

_I would be grateful if an explanation is also provided as to why one is preferred over the other.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## florence a

Ils coûtent cher. Elle coute cher.
It's an adverb, here.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Les fruits coûtent cher._ 
The reason is that in _coûter cher_, a set expression, _cher_ is not an adjective but an adverb, therefore it does not agree with the noun.


----------



## BrightonNative

Bonjour à tout le monde!

I thought that the adjective has to agree with the gender of the noun. So in theory, we should see “traduction pas chère.” However, I’ve noticed various people and companies stating “traduction pas cher” using the masculin form. For native French speakers, which one is correct? Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## tellepier

Yes you right ! In French, the adjective has to gree with the gender of the noun. So, "traduction pas chère" is the correct form, when you see "traduction pas cher", it just is a mistake that some people do. Doesn't care when you read that, just remember "the adjective has to agree with the gender of the noun."


----------



## Maître Capello

It depends on the exact context. 

_C'est une traduction pas *chère*_. (adjective)
_J'ai acheté cette traduction pas *cher*_. (adverb)


----------



## Keith Bradford

Perhaps this is a case of "you get what you pay for".  If you buy a cheap translation, the grammar mistakes are thrown in free.


----------



## BrightonNative

Thanks very much for your replies, tellepier, Maître Capello and Keith. So, it is a mistake and yes, Capello, thank you for pointing out the difference between the adverb and adjective. If you were to say "si vous recherchez une traduction pas chère" that, I presume, is the adjectival use.

(Yes, Keith, that reminds me of the expression, "If you pay peanuts, you get monkeys...!)


----------



## Alectrona

Bonjour !

J'ai vu quelquefois en ligne « machine à laver pas cher » mais machine est féminine n'est-ce pas ? Alors je voudrais savoir, si ce n'était pas une erreur, pourquoi ce n'est pas « machine à laver pas chère » ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Thibault-

C'est du langage courant, mais on devrait normalement dire « machine à laver pas chère ».


----------



## Yendred

C'est correct aussi, car _cher _est ici utilisé en tant qu'adverbe, donc invariable.
"_machine à laver pas cher_" est un raccourci pour "_machine à laver qui ne coûte pas cher_" ou "_machine à laver à vendre pas cher_"

En toute rigueur, ces deux phrases ont une signification différente :
_- J'ai acheté une machine à laver pas chère  _ c'est un modèle bon marché, peu élaboré
_- J'ai acheté une machine à laver pas cher _ j'ai fait une bonne affaire (mais elle peut néanmoins être de bonne qualité)

Et pour donner un équivalent anglais :
_machine à laver pas chère = unexpensive washing machine
machine à laver pas cher = washing machine for cheap_


----------



## olivier68

@Yendred :


----------



## Alectrona

Merci beaucoup pour les réponses ! Je pense que je comprends maintenant


----------

